# PHMG



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had an awesome holiday, only lost 1kg, time to start a new journal, for new goals

Got thinking a lot on holiday and i think im at a size now where im very happy. Kind of dont have aspirations to be bigger anymore. The only reason i can justify it in terms of cost and possible effects on health, is if was competing or had future aspirations to compete. Seeing as i dont, i think 96kg @ 5'9" with visible (not sharp in the slightest :lol: ) abbs is big enough.

Id like to diet, not fast or anything silly. Tbh, best diet i did was with con, and im going to adopt the same thing i did with him but with slightly higher protein and gear for additional mass i have since then.

I'll adopt the same steady approach, not expecting miracles from one week to the next. Play it steady.

These are the latest pictures from ten days ago:



My aim is to not lose any muscle mass, stay full and energetic as the fat comes off. Seeing as the diet has a fair amount of carbs per day, energy shouldnt be a problem. Hunger will be, but thats just part of losing fat and something you have to accept/try and manage.

Typical diet:

CARDIO

3 whole eggs, 10 egg whites scrambled

100g rice, 250g chicken breast

100g rice, 250g chicken breast

100g rice, 250g chicken breast

TRAIN

steak or lean mince burgers (200g), jacket potato, peppers

3 wholes eggs, 10 egg whites scrambled

Thats it really, pretty simple, nothing new. I personally feel ive put on some decent size and would be nice to be able to see it under that layer of fat. So off it comes


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good idea mate,nothing wrong wanting to level out at that weight,if you keep training and

eating proper your only gonna add more tissue anyway..win win...

are you carrying on with high vol heavy weights routine,,its working well for me atm.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> good idea mate,nothing wrong wanting to level out at that weight,if you keep training and
> 
> eating proper your only gonna add more tissue anyway..win win...
> 
> are you carrying on with high vol heavy weights routine,,its working well for me atm.


Yes mate, they make me grow and burn more fat so cant go wrong, plus i enjoy them a lot more. I train for the pump :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pump is everything:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

First session after the break:

Chest, bi's and tri's

pre exhaust

pec dec

110/12

150/10

210/10 2 partials

170/10 2 partials

150/8 2 partials

DB incline fly

25kg/8

22.5kg/9

22.5kg/8

Machine press

250/12 1 partial

230/10 1 partial

210/8 1 partial

Incline smith

115kg/8

105kg/7

95kg/8

75kg/8

Standing DB curl

16kg/6

25kg/8

25kg/7 1 partial

22.5kg/8

Cable Preacher curl

60/8 2 partials

50/8 1 partial

40/7 2 partial

Straight bar underhand cable pulldown

100/12 2 partials

80/10 2 partials

60/10 2 partials

Rope pulldown

70/9 2 partials

55/12 2 partials

55/10 1 partial

Felt good to have a nice pump. Im a bit hungry though so i feel a refeed tomorrow is in order


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

You sir are a monster.

Whats the macros for your cut mate at someone your size? Just curious.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Good luck with your goals. Subbed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

miguelmolez said:


> You sir are a monster.
> 
> Whats the macros for your cut mate at someone your size? Just curious.


I wouldnt say monster lol, i obviously stand out quite a bit from normal people, but not a monster in terms of bodybuilding.

Im not sure on the numbers mate. I never get hung up on that. I used to until i used to stress about it and that isnt good for you in terms of training and life. So what i do now, is just adjust food amounts in grams when i need to lower food to continue fat loss.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Deffo a good size though mate, after your cut you'll look awsome..no **** haha.

I know what you mean, its a pain sometimes keeping on track of myfitnesspal etc. I'll prob end up jibbing it off myself soon!

Any way..subbed pal.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

miguelmolez said:


> Deffo a good size though mate, after your cut you'll look awsome..no **** haha.
> 
> I know what you mean, its a pain sometimes keeping on track of myfitnesspal etc. I'll prob end up jibbing it off myself soon!
> 
> Any way..subbed pal.


I dont think it is needed anyway unless you are looking to compete, and then it gets very anal at the last stages. Remember to enjoy your training and not get too caught up in the numbers, go by the mirror and photos and food adjustments.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back tonight:

One hand machine row

50/6

60/6

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

60/9 2 partials

Machine Row both hands

120/8 2 partials

110/8 2 partials

100/8 1 partial

Wide lat pulldown

130/6

170/8 3 partials

150/8 2 partials

130/8 3 partials

Inclines ez bar row

50kg/6

70kg/8 3 partials

70kg/6 3 partials

50kg/9 2 partials

Vbar lat pulldown

150/8 3 partials

130/8 2 partials

110/8 2 partials

Nice and hungry


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good size and condition considering you arent competing, good luck with your goals, though going from where you first started at to now is an achievment in itself so if you can do that then im sure you will achieve your new goals


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mcgupter  hows it going , i always thought you was way bigger .

anyway bring your chest up you`ll look a lot more complete it looks [email protected] in comparison , everything else looks alright :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

phoenix1980 said:


> Good size and condition considering you arent competing, good luck with your goals, though going from where you first started at to now is an achievment in itself so if you can do that then im sure you will achieve your new goals


Woah woah!! I want to here "you drop out of everything, you wont do it" :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> mcgupter  hows it going , i always thought you was way bigger .
> 
> anyway bring your chest up you`ll look a lot more complete it looks [email protected] in comparison , everything else looks alright :thumbup1:


lol it looks better in decent light:



Also, leaner iget, bigger it looks too as i hold most fat on lower pecs. Keep watching, it will get better as the weeks pass.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol it looks better in decent light:
> 
> View attachment 86652
> 
> ...


any excuse to post a picture :lol:

agree its better with the right light i still think it should be bigger although i cant talk i dont train chest haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> any excuse to post a picture :lol:
> 
> agree its better with the right light i still think it should be bigger although i cant talk i dont train chest haha


no you are right. Ovb it wont grow very much on a calorie restrictive diet, but the lower bf illusion should give impression of bigger size. Im currently plus 15% bf so under ten should look miles better.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

maybe you should concentrate on bringing it :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You mentioned Con in the first post and I was wondering what happened to him? didn't he post on here?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> maybe you should concentrate on bringing it :thumbup1:


maybe at a later date. Really fancy getting proper lean at the moment.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat said:


> You mentioned Con in the first post and I was wondering what happened to him? didn't he post on here?


He's a mod on testosterone muscle now mate. Prob still reads on here there, he always liked it for a chuckle.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Cycle:

1ml onerip EOD

1ml NPP EOD

You told me 3.4g the other week :lol:

Good luck buddy,

p.s you still on the same number ending in 146?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Cycle:
> 
> 1ml onerip EOD
> 
> ...


yes mate. and it was 1.8g you plank. Dont need so much for dieting (you will need to look up dieting Raptor as im sure you have never heard of it  )


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yes mate. and it was 1.8g you plank. Dont need so much for dieting (you will need to look up dieting Raptor as im sure you have never heard of it  )


I've been 'dieting' for 5 years, but i'm still 15% bf... probably because my diet consists of meat feast pizzas :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I've been 'dieting' for 5 years, but i'm still 15% bf... probably because my diet consists of meat feast pizzas :lol:


Just do what all the polish girls do...constant coke abuse :lol: .....oh no, you have tried that!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Just do what all the polish girls do...constant coke abuse :lol: .....oh no, you have tried that!!


Still didn't work, but then again at the time i was getting an extra 2000 cals a day from vodka

Been much better recently, however i had 1/2 bottle last night and will be doing the same tonight, 1/2 bottle leaves zero hangover


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Still didn't work, but then again at the time i was getting an extra 2000 cals a day from vodka
> 
> Been much better recently, however i had 1/2 bottle last night and will be doing the same tonight, 1/2 bottle leaves zero hangover


im fresh back from hols.....and want to go out so bad!!! :lol: "no marc...weve just been out 7 nights in a row"....well why stop now!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

9 days perfect diet, i decided to have a 6hr refeed today:



Working my way through as i type!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

back at last....have you eaten all that yet lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> back at last....have you eaten all that yet lol.


No lol, taking it steady. Else you max out the stomach and its ages before you can eat again. done 4 pancakes, loads of treacle, BLT tiger bread sub, 4 eclairs

about to start on the jelly babies, angus steak burgers and homemade oven chips.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

if you got ice cream,put a few scoops on the pancakes and syrup and heat it up in the micro..lush dude.

I weighed 99kg this morn,sacked off the adex its messin with my gains lol,went all flat n stuff.

picking up some extra tren ace next week too for a little boost!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> if you got ice cream,put a few scoops on the pancakes and syrup and heat it up in the micro..lush dude.
> 
> I weighed 99kg this morn,sacked off the adex its messin with my gains lol,went all flat n stuff.
> 
> picking up some extra tren ace next week too for a little boost!


Whats the point, you're a has been. You are too old now...just let it go


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Right, progress pics time. Current weight is 91.7kg so thats 4.3kg down from day one. Excuse the body hair, mrs loves it (although is masking detail btw nevermind).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ffs every cnut is copying my beard these days :lol:

i still refuse to pluck my eyebrows unlike some :blink:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> ffs every cnut is copying my beard these days :lol:
> 
> i still refuse to pluck my eyebrows unlike some :blink:


haha, if i didnt, i would literally look like a cave man :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

That's a pretty good loss from day one? well done 

legs look like they have more detail... is that the word??  or it might just be me! x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> That's a pretty good loss from day one? well done
> 
> legs look like they have more detail... is that the word??  or it might just be me! x


yeah legs are showing more. It will take a good few more weeks to see proper changes though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Didnt train at all this weekend. Fancied a break. Well saturday was a refeed and sunday was too busy/tired. So i did loads of cardio instead. In those 2 days i did 4x50minute cardio sessions and then another 40mins this morning, so not too bad.

This weekend, i ordered some protein for the first time in about 1 and a half years. Thought it would help bump up protein and can add to carbs after training (im adding pineapple to post workout with whey whilst im cooking my post workout meal..i personally think i can still grow at this stage whilst dropping fat, if i just pay more attention to food around my workout...plus use 8iu slin post workout only).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big leg session. Jelly legs isnt the word:

One leg extension

50/8

70/8

100/8 2 partials

90/8 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

Both legs

150/8 2 partials

140/8 2 partials

130/9 2 partials

120/8 2 partials

30kg lunges

25reps

25reps

Leg press

400/10

360/13

320/15

280/16

240/20

200/25

160/30

Calf raises

400/25

400/18

400/13

400/12

400/11

400/10

Single leg ham curl

40/9 3 partials

30/10 3 partials

30 7 3 partials

Both legs

100/8 2 partials

90/8 2 partials

80/6 4 partials

Done 40 mins cardio this am...will do 40mins cardio later this evening. Some would say overkill. But its nay bother to me, i enjoy it.

Structured meals differently as well. I want to grow whilst losing fat so i opted for this:

meal 1. steak, 4 whole eggs, 4 whites

meal 2. steak and 50g rice

meal 3. pre workout...big jacket potato and steak

Train

meal 4. post workout...8iu slin, tin of pineapple (50g sugars), 44g whey

meal 5. 100g rice, chicken breast

meal 6. 4 whole eggs, 4 whites


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays cardio sessions:

30mins fasted a.m.

40mins

40mins

Todays food:

1. 4 whole eggs,4 whites, 200g rump steak

2. 50g rice, large chicken breast

3. large jacket potato, 200g rump steak, 2 pan fried eggs

4. 44g whey, 50g sugars from pineapple

5. 300g potato, 200g rump steak, 2 pan fried eggs

Just trained chest and arms

Decline Bench

65kg/12

95kg/6

125kg/10

115kg/8

105kg/8

95kg/7

Pec Dec

190/7 2 partials

170/8 2 partials

150/8 2 partials

130/8 1 partials

Flat DB fly

22.5kg/8

20kg/8

18kg/8

Rib cage stretches

10 breaths

10 breaths

10 breaths

Standing DB curl

16kg/6

25kg/6

22.5kg/8

20/8

Cable preacher curl

55/8 2 partials

45/8 2 partials

35/8 2 partials

Straight bar pulldown

140/8 2 partials

130/7 2 partials

110/8 2 partials

Rope pulldown

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

60/8 2 partials

Laying DB sculls

16kg/3 3 assisted

12kg/4 4 assisted

8kg/5 3 assisted

Completely fried! Cant wait for bed :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Alright mate, stumbled across this last night, subbed!

I'm considering doing Onerip myself. I want to do something that'll hold the least amount of water and a few friends have recommended that, would you agree?

I haven't done any sort of injectable for at least 6yrs though and i'm being a big fat pussy about it at the mo

Think i'll get a thread up over the weekend with some pics to show where i'm at currently and hopefully get some good advice on where to go from here.

Anyway, good to have you back mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

What are the macros on your diet PH


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Alright mate, stumbled across this last night, subbed!
> 
> I'm considering doing Onerip myself. I want to do something that'll hold the least amount of water and a few friends have recommended that, would you agree?
> 
> ...


Yes i would mate. One rip is great tbh.



FrankDangerMaus said:


> What are the macros on your diet PH


I have no f.ucking idea hahaha. I just adjust food amounts weight wise to change things when needed. I dont see the need to worry about exact numbers.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back done

One arm machine row

90/10 2 partials

80/9 2 partials

70/9 2 partials

60/8 2 partials

Both arms

150/8 2 partials

130/8 2 partials

110/9 2 partials

90/8 2 partials

Wide lat pulldown

170/7 2 partials

140/7 2 partials

110/9 3 partials

100/8 3 partials

Seated Vbar cable row

150/15

180/8 2 partials

170/9 3 partials

160/9 3 partials

Wide grip pullups

BW/8 1 partial

100 assisted/7 2 partials

120 assisted/7 1 partial

140 assisted/7 1 partial

All done with 30 secs - 1 min rest between sets

Really enjoyed that workout and the pullups at the end made lats stupidly pumped like my skin wanted to rip. Def doing that again.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes i would mate. One rip is great tbh.


How you finding the pip mate? Heard some horror stories lol.

What company is yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> How you finding the pip mate? Heard some horror stories lol.
> 
> What company is yours if you don't mind me asking?


prochem. And i keep it to under 1/2ml per muscle head and pip is fine. Its there, but nothing bad. Gives you a nice pumped feeling if anything


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> prochem. And i keep it to under 1/2ml per muscle head and pip is fine. Its there, but nothing bad. Gives you a nice pumped feeling if anything


Cool.

My friend seem's to think Lixus is the best lab to go for but after further investigation on here, it seems they don't make stuff anymore and haven't done for over a year!

Not sure how to break the news to him lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Cool.
> 
> My friend seem's to think Lixus is the best lab to go for but after further investigation on here, it seems they don't make stuff anymore and haven't done for over a year!
> 
> Not sure how to break the news to him lol.


ive only ever used prochem mate, so no idea on other labs.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained my delts tonight. Easy day tbh, all bearable. All good.

Smith shoulder press

65kg/8

85kg/6

115kg/9

105kg/8

95kg/8

85kg/9

75kg/8

Cable lat raise

50/7

40/8 2 partials

30/8 2 partials

20/8 2 partials

Front delt cable raise

25/8 2 partials

20/8 2 partials

15/8 2 partials

10/8 2 partials

Rear Delt fly

100/13 2 partials

100/9 2 partials

90/8 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

Sculls

45kg/8

40kg/8

35kg/8

30kg/8

Standing DB hammer curls

14kg/8

22.5kg/6

30kg/12

30kg/8

27.5kg/8

30secs - 1mins rest between sets. Things are going great. Getting visibly leaner so very happy the hard work is paying off, dont feel small in the slightest 

Kate has also lost 1 stone since coming back from holiday so she is very pleased as well!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did have a refeed/carb up, whatever you want to call it today, but just didnt feel i needed it. Yeah, im hungry, of course. But energy is good....i think i will have it tomorrow as i think i should to ensure i have another hard week training and dieting, even though again, i dont feel i need it.

I did cardio today and also went suit shopping so no time for gym. Got a summer ball next week. Nightmare getting something that fits. Look like a fat man in it, but never mind, at least its smart.

Here are this weeks pics then:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hello weekly pics 

Lats looking v good!

...Not sure about the dodgy tan lines though lol xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Hello weekly pics
> 
> Lats looking v good!
> 
> ...Not sure about the dodgy tan lines though lol xx


lol, holiday swim wear. It was FAR worse when i got back. Been scrubbing hard since. I get bad rashes if i wear loose shorts that get wet and rub. And fuc.k wearing actual budgie smugglers, went for speedo hotpants instead :lol:

You may laugh, but with the reduced drag, as was very fast at swimming and water polo. Place was full of germans anyway who were all wearing the same so didnt feel too much of a prat


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haha! They're well known for those speedo-short things  too funny.

How u feeling this week anyway? Coping well with diet etc? Xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha! They're well known for those speedo-short things  too funny.
> 
> How u feeling this week anyway? Coping well with diet etc? Xx


Yeah really well. Ive kept food intake quite high and that controls hunger (which dictates my mood). Going to do the same next week as well. Same food, slightly more drugs as adding anavar @100mg per day and same amount of training and cardio. Push Push the work and then i can get away with more food.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan u have there lol. How long does it take your body to settle once u change your diet if u don't mind me asking?

Glad you're feeling good (and in control of the situation ie hunger!!) - hope the coming week is just as awesome xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Sounds like a good plan u have there lol. How long does it take your body to settle once u change your diet if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> Glad you're feeling good (and in control of the situation ie hunger!!) - hope the coming week is just as awesome xx


Days. I change very fast. Changes from drugs are very fast, changes in diet are very fast. If i eat under say 6000cals at 97kg body weight, im weighing 95-96kg the next day. Do it again, and weight comes off even more. But it also goes on fast, so i cant complain. Just means i have to be strict with getting the food in.

Lots of guys can eat half what i do and gain. For example Incredible Bulk on here, bulks on less calories than i diet on :lol: (bastard)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haha I met him when he came to visit my gym in the week  big ba$tard slapped me right on the ar$e!!

I've switched my diet up under the advice of a guy at the gym... Been on it 2 days and feel full as fvck so was just wondering how long it takes to adjust! But I guess everyone is different xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha I met him when he came to visit my gym in the week  big ba$tard slapped me right on the ar$e!!
> 
> I've switched my diet up under the advice of a guy at the gym... Been on it 2 days and feel full as fvck so was just wondering how long it takes to adjust! But I guess everyone is different xx


yeah, completely different for everyone. My problem is feeling the opposite and thinking im tiny :cursing:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Decided to have my carb up. Its in the plan so stick to it. Smashing my way through about 1000g carbs today.

already had:

2 bowls of frosties

huge bowl of ice cream with half a bottle of golden syrup

bacon sandwich (that big self carve bread)

2 chocolate eclaires

got planned:

6 more chocolate eclaires

cheesy chicken pasta with bacon and asparagus

family bag of skittles

family bag of jelly babies

5 big tesco cookies

2 quarter pounders and chips (homemade)

Should be well put off food/carbs/cravings for another week.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Looking good mate, awesome transformation you've made!

Loving the look of your re-feed day aswell lol, doing pretty much the same myself today, i've been dieting hard and am mentally as physically fuked so today should set me up nicely for another tough week. Enjoy your re-feed and Good luck with your goals!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Looking good mate, awesome transformation you've made!
> 
> Loving the look of your re-feed day aswell lol, doing pretty much the same myself today, i've been dieting hard and am mentally as physically fuked so today should set me up nicely for another tough week. Enjoy your re-feed and Good luck with your goals!


Cheers mate. I didnt feel i desperately needed it, although i made last weeks work rate very high. So hoping for the same again this week.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I just did 1hr cardio. Not sure if you are supposed to when you refeed, but my reasons for them are slightly different for what seems like others do so im not worried.

Felt lazy and sluggish. Washing up sitting there from the days cooking and couldnt be assed to do it. So i got mad at my lazy self and jumped up and walked half the outskirts of the town :lol:

Just cracking on with the dishes now. Mrs started her new Care job today so for the first time in god knows how long, im on my own on a sunday  .......yes i know, im sad, so what :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice little comparison from last year. Id like to be a bit leaner in say 6 - 8 weeks time, but feel ive put on some decent mass so should look less like a spider :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

It took u a year to tidy up?

Lol.

Nice comparison!! Much wider - def more mass! Makes it all worthwhile when u see that surely? Xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> It took u a year to tidy up?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Nice comparison!! Much wider - def more mass! Makes it all worthwhile when u see that surely? Xx


Yeah suppose. I dont really view it like that though. I just do it cos i like it mainly. I could have gained much more if i just jumped on about 1200mg test and ran it non stop and kept upping cals...but i gain too much water and think im fat, then diet after a few weeks :lol: ...then i realised it wasnt fat, just water, so jump on the bulk again..repeat for a year lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hahaha! Well of course  love the attitude. You tried it, gained knowledge, and adapted lol x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Hahaha! Well of course  love the attitude. You tried it, gained knowledge, and adapted lol x


Tbf, i have a very good understanding of how my body works now so that is one good thing to come out of it. What food to eat, what drugs to take to do what at certain amounts etc.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I've got that all to come  x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well i finished off yesterdays eating with a the 2 quarter pounders in the end because i got hungry Thought that the day should be used to get rid of ALL cravings for the following week, so i had them.

So total refeed was:

2 bowls of frosties

huge bowl of ice cream with half a bottle of golden syrup

bacon sandwich (that big self carve bread)

8 chocolate eclaires

cheesy chicken pasta with bacon and asparagus (this was all cooked from scratch)

family bag of skittles

family bag of jelly babies

5 big tesco cookies

ice cream, strawberries and cream (tennis lol)

giant bag of nachos with dips

2 quarter pounders (with buns, lettuce, tomato, bacon, cheese)

was 91.4kg before the refeed. Just weighed in at 91.8kg a huge gain there of 0.4kg. Pretty happy with that. Literally couldnt eat anything else, all out the system and only 0.4kg gain which will be off by tomorrow


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Nice little comparison from last year. Id like to be a bit leaner in say 6 - 8 weeks time, but feel ive put on some decent mass so should look less like a spider :lol:
> 
> View attachment 88363


You look great in both pics tbh mate but i do love that vascular look:cool2:

Whats the weight difference?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> You look great in both pics tbh mate but i do love that vascular look:cool2:
> 
> Whats the weight difference?


well the first was the leanest on my very first prep last year. i was 83kg there. Im 91.4kg in the newest one. Few more weeks (about 6 lol) ill be better than that, more vascular and bigger


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays summary.

cardio:

40mins fasted (walk to work)

40mins pre workout (walk home from work to the gym)

will do 25mins cardio before final meal and bed

Trained legs and arms:

Quad curl single leg

40/9

70/6

110/6 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

60/8 2 partials

Both legs

150/9 2 partials

140/8 1 partials

130/8 2 partials

120/9 1 partial

Single leg ham curl

50/10 1 partial

50/6 2 partials

40/6 2 partials

30/8 2 partials

Both legs

90/7 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

60/8 1 partial

50/8 2 partials

Close feet leg press

400/15

340/20

300/19

240/20

calf raises

400/25

400/20

360/15

320/12

280/12

240/10

Standing DB hammer curl

16kg/6

25kg/4

30kg/8 2 partials

25kg/8 2 partials

25kg/9

25kg/8 2 partials

Seated DB curl

18kg/8

16kg/8

14kg/8

12kg/8

Cable pushdown

120/8 2 partials

100/8 2 partials

80/8 1 partial

Rope pulldown

60/9 2 partials

50/9 2 partials

40/8 2 partials

DB extension

14kg/8

12kg/8

10kg/8

the 20 rep leg presses really took it out of me. Want to work on outer sweep so opted for close feet press.

Typical food for the last week and the following week. I feel fat loss was good last week so staying with the same food:

meal 1. 4 whole eggs, 3 rashers of bacon

meal 2. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast, salad

meal 3. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast, salad

meal 4. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast, salad

meal 5. 450g pineapple, 44g whey

meal 6. 2 jacket potato, 200g steak, salad

meal 7. 4 whole eggs, 3 rashers bacon

meal 8. 250g cottage cheese

So plenty off food there to fuel me and keep my stomach feeling pretty full.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good mass in the pics,upper body...dont let your legs lag..something you need to sort out over

the next 15 months and bring them up...always here to motivate;-)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> good mass in the pics,upper body...dont let your legs lag..something you need to sort out over
> 
> the next 15 months and bring them up...always here to motivate;-)


yep, i agree, they are growing though and will look bigger leaner. Ive added 20 rep heavy presses for the first time ever so hoping for some effect there.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive ran out of ephedrine....

and didnt buy more cos ive got some stupidly strong ones coming in the post any minute!!! This cant come soon enough. I feel sober for the first time in weeks and its ****ing boring :lol:

Cardio all done. Food flowing in. Feel great and starting to look a lot better. I wont be doing the whole refeed thing this week. Just makes me feel a bit gash to be honest. I get enough food throughout the week so would rather have a huge curry this Saturday night with naans, poppadoms and dessert. No need to go silly with it in my opinion, but no reason not to treat yourself for a few hours after working your tits off all week.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

huge difference mate....especially the EYEBROWS pmsl :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big day today!

Cardio:

40mins fasted

20mins pre workout

20mins post workout

will do 1hr before final meal

(remember this is all low intensity, bpm at 130)

Trained chest:

Flat bench

65kg/6

95kg/6

115kg/3

135kg/10

125kg/9

115kg/8

105kg/7

95kg/7

Incline DB fly

14kg/6

25kg/8

22.5kg/10

22.5kg/8

20kg/8

Pec Dec

170/8 3 partials

150/7 3 partials

130/8 3 partials

110/8 3 partials

Cable fly

80/8 3 partials

60/8 2 partials

50/8 3 partials

40/10 3 partials

Fst-7 machine press

170/11

150/10

130/10

110/10

90/10

70/13

70/9

Food today:

m1. 4 whole eggs, 3 rashers bacon

m2. 2 jackets potatoes, 1 chicken breast, salad, 2g omega 3

m3. 2 jackets potatoes, 1 chicken breast, salad, 2g omega 3

m4. 2 jackets potatoes, 1 chicken breast, salad, 2g omega 3

Train

m5. 500g pineapple, 44g whey

m6. 2 jackets potatoes, 300g steak, salad

m7. 4 whole eggs, 3 rashers bacon

m8. 200g cottage cheese

Feeling good. Added nicotine gum today for hunger and chilling out effect.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Nicotine gum??? Does that help suppress hunger then?

Also, you mentioned Ephedrine. Are you not going the ChesteZe route this time mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nicotine gum??? Does that help suppress hunger then?
> 
> Also, you mentioned Ephedrine. Are you not going the ChesteZe route this time mate?


chesteze is ephedrine mate.

Nicotine gum literally kills hunger dead. Makes me feel sick...and id rather feel sick than hungry :lol:

(plus gives you a nice little calming buzz).


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> chesteze is ephedrine mate.
> 
> Nicotine gum literally kills hunger dead. Makes me feel sick...and id rather feel sick than hungry :lol:
> 
> (plus gives you a nice little calming buzz).


Lol, i know Chesteze is ephedrine, i've recently finished 3wks of it! I thought you meant you was getting your ephedrine from a different source this time. I read your post wrong, my bad.

Didn't know that about Nicotine, don't think i could stomach chewing that sh!t though, i hate **** and chewing them don't appeal to me either tbh:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, i know Chesteze is ephedrine, i've recently finished 3wks of it! I thought you meant you was getting your ephedrine from a different source this time. I read your post wrong, my bad.
> 
> Didn't know that about Nicotine, don't think i could stomach chewing that sh!t though, i hate **** and chewing them don't appeal to me either tbh:lol:


lol, its fruit flavour.

then new ECA stack is much better and stronger than chesteze tbh. And works out cheaper as i get 90caps.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another big day for me. Felt it though. very tired.

Cardio:

30mins fasted

30mins lunch time

15mins pre workout

15mins post workout

will 1hr before final meal

(all low intensity)

Training was back and arms

One arm machine row

90/9 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

60/8 2 partials

Both arms

170/8 2 partials

150/8 1 partials

130/8 1 partial

110/7 2 partials

Lat pulldown

170/7 2 partials

140/8 2 partials

120/8 2 partials

100/8 2 partials

Laying Incline ez bar row

70kg/7 3 partials

60kg/8 3 partials

50kg/8 2 partials

40kg/9 2 partials

Standing DB Slow Shrugs

35kg/12

35kg/10

35kg/9

35kg/8

Wide pullups

bw/8

110 assist/8 2 partials

120 assist/7 1 partial

140 assist/7 1 partial

EZ cable pushdown

40/10

100/6

140/9 2 partials

120/8 2 partials

100/8 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

Rope pulldown

80/6 2 partials

60/7 2 partials

50/7 2 partials

40/8 3 partials

Laying DB extension

14kg/3 3 assist

10kg/5 3 assist

8kg/7 2 assist

Standing EZ bar curl

40kg/8 2 partials

30kg/8 2 partials

30kg/6 3 partials

Fst-7 cable preacher curl

50/7 2 partials

40/7 2 partials

30/7 2 partials

20/8 2 partials

15/10 2 partials

15/9 2 partials

15/8 3 partials

Food:

m1. 4 whole eggs, 3 rashers of bacon

m2. 2 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, salad, 3g fish oils, 1g vitc

m3. 2 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, salad, 3g fish oils, 1g vitc

m4. 2 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast, salad, 3g fish oils, 1g vitc

Train

m5. 44g whey, 400g pineapple

m6. 2 jacket potatoes, 200g steak

m7. 4 whole eggs, 5 whites

m8. 200g cottage cheese


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Definitely a big day! Keep it up fella xx


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking big mate! Big sessions too!

Thinking of competing again?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Looking big mate! Big sessions too!
> 
> Thinking of competing again?


You mean trying to compete :lol:

Who knows mate, just concentrating on getting lean first. Then worry about the next step


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You mean trying to compete :lol:
> 
> Who knows mate, just concentrating on getting lean first. Then worry about the next step


You knew what I meant lol

Yeah fair do's, would be a waste to not compete IMO though!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking at your training routine made me feel sick lol. You don't f*** about sir!

Cottage cheese, i've never had it, NEVER. Decent amount of protein in it?

Sounds gross but could it be mixed with tuna?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking at your training routine made me feel sick lol. You don't f*** about sir!
> 
> Cottage cheese, i've never had it, NEVER. Decent amount of protein in it?
> 
> Sounds gross but could it be mixed with tuna?


yeah i suppose you could. Its slow release protein (casein) so will repair/recover/grow muscle whilst im sleeping...is the idea anyway. Its an acquired taste, but you learn to love it. Dont get the value stuff either cos that is RANK!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Just realised you would've done 2.5 hours cardio by tonight.

On top of all the training too:eek:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Just realised you would've done 2.5 hours cardio by tonight.
> 
> On top of all the training too:eek:


yes mate. Motivation is very high. Cardio is low intensity remember though so only fast walking out in the country. Not like im going hell for leather in the stairmaster :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah i suppose you could. Its slow release protein (casein) so will repair/recover/grow muscle whilst im sleeping...is the idea anyway. Its an acquired taste, but you learn to love it. Dont get the value stuff either cos that is RANK!


I might give it a go.

I need something different to spice up my diet.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I might give it a go.
> 
> I need something different to spice up my diet.


Errrr....how about some ACTUAL spices :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yes mate. Motivation is very high. Cardio is low intensity remember though so only fast walking out in the country. Not like im going hell for leather in the stairmaster :lol:


It's all about steady state LISS imo. HIIT just gases me out and i struggle with it tbh.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> It's all about steady state LISS imo. *HIIT just gases me out and i struggle with it tbh*.


Yeah, i dont enjoy it. And why do something you dont enjoy, when there are other methods possible that you can enjoy. Get some good tunes on the ipod and stroll on out


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Errrr....how about some ACTUAL spices :lol:


Touche.

I fooking hate smartypants:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays cardio:

30mins fasted

20mins post workout

will do 1hr before final meal

(all low intensity)

Just trained delts

Cable Lat Raise

25/10

35/7

45/8 2 partials

35/9 2 partials

25/9 2 partials

20/9 2 partials

EZ bar upright row

60kg/8 2 partials

50kg/8 2 partials

40kg/10 3 partials

40kg/8 3 partials

Front DB raise

18kg/8

16kg/9

14kg/9

12kg/10

Machine shoulder press FST-7

250/9

210/8

170/8

150/9

130/8

110/8

90/9

Rear delt fly

130/9

110/9

90/8

70/8 1 partial

Todays food:

m1. 4 whole eggs, 2 whites

m2. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast, 3g fish oils, 1g vitc

m3. 1 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast, 3g fish oils, 1g vitc

m4. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast, 3g fish oils, 1g vitc

Train

m5. 44g whey, 400g pineapple

m6. 2 jacket potatoes, 200g steak

m7. 4 whole eggs, 2 whites

m8. 200g cottage cheese.

Still going well. Very happy right now. Not over thinking, just in agroove, in a routine. Very very simple. Not even stropy like i usually get.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was up very early this morning for fasted cardio. Outside in the pis.sing rain probably looked pretty metal but so what.

Appetite is mental as usual but coping fine. Got a leg session tonight so that will be fun.

Outlook on all of this has changed. It makes it all sooooo much easier. Its like i can see a long pathway in my head with the goal at the end. If you ignore all the hurdles along the way and keep your eyes on the end, its so much easier.

The hurdles are low energy at times and Myself. Yes, thats a capital "M" as Myself is my enemy, its that little voice that says "whats the point...why are you doing this, its pointless, you are going to give up so might as well be now" and i just say shut the f.uck up, ignore it and keep my eyes on the end of the path in the horizon.

Sounds a bit weird i guess but its how i visualize it. Just dont question it. And dont even try and answer those questions if you hear them. Because i obviously started a diet for a reason and the questions are just trying to trip me up. Wont happen, not this time. f.uck you Myself :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Was up very early this morning for fasted cardio. Outside in the pis.sing rain probably looked pretty metal but so what.
> 
> Appetite is mental as usual but coping fine. Got a leg session tonight so that will be fun.
> 
> ...


I read that with "Eye Of The Tiger" playing in the background, i'm ready for a fvcking marathon now lol!!!!!!!

Seriously though, you're right, we're all our own worse enemy. Gotta keep your eye on the prize.

Re ephedrine, is it the kaizen brand from CenturySupplements the one you're getting?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I read that with "Eye Of The Tiger" playing in the background, i'm ready for a fvcking marathon now lol!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously though, you're right, we're all our own worse enemy. Gotta keep your eye on the prize.
> 
> Re ephedrine, is it the kaizen brand from CenturySupplements the one you're getting?


no mate, its a ECA stack with loads of other shi.t thrown in lol. Hellfire its called.

And my mind has been my weakest link, trying to work on that at the moment cos its the only thing stopping me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Today has been HARD. Got there though.

Cardio:

30mins fast am

20mins pre workout

20mins post

will do 30mins before final meal

Trained legs and arms

Single quad extension

50/8

70/8

90/9 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

60/8 2 partials

Both legs

150/8 2 partials

130/8 2 partials

110/10 2 partials

90/10 2 partials

Leg Press

200/12

400/14

400/12

360/12

320/12

280/12

Calf raises

400/27

400/18

400/15

400/12

400/12

400/11

SLDL

75kg/12

75kg/10

75kg/8

75kg/7

DB hammer curl

16kg/8

25kg/6

30kg/9

30kg/7

25kg/9

22.5kg/8

Sculls

20kg/15

40kg/13

40kg/8

30kg/10

20kg/12

Cable pushdown

130/6 2 partials

110/8 2 partials

90/8 2 partials

80/8 2 partials

Todays food:

Cardio

m1. 4 whole eggs, 2 whites

m2. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast

m3. 1 jacket potato, 1 chicken breast

m4. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast

Cardio

Train

Cardio

m5. 44g whey, 400g pineapple

m6. 2 jacket potatoes, 2 steak burgers

m7. 4 whole eggs, 2 whites

m8. 200g chottage cheese


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Keep at it mate, doing well!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks photos then. Not sure of weight, but i was 1kg down from last week on wednesday:



Pretty happy with the loss, keep ticking along and it comes off slowly but surely


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tiny waist on your side pose  nice progress with (possibly over) a 1kg loss.

Keep it up xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Tiny waist on your side pose  nice progress with (possibly over) a 1kg loss.
> 
> Keep it up xx


lol, its def more than 1kg, i'll weigh tomorrow before refeed


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Tiny waist on your side pose  nice progress with (possibly over) a 1kg loss.
> 
> Keep it up xx


Turns out it was 2.8kg loss haha!! :lol:


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

nice one mate. looking good.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays Cardio

1hr fasted

Trained chest just now:

Incline smith

75kg/8

115kg/6

135kg/8

125kg/8

115kg/7

105kg/7

Decline

105kg/7

95kg/7

85kg/8 1 partial

75kg/8

Pec Dec

190/8 3 partials

170/8 3 partials

150/8 3 partials

130/10 3 partials

Cable fly

90/7 2 partials

70/8 2 partials

60/9 2 partials

50/12 2 partials

Incline DB Fly

25kg/5

20kg/6

16kg/7

14kg/9

FST7 machine press

170/7

140/8

120/8

100/10

90/10

80/11

80/9 1 partial

Same as usual but lots more carbs from the same sources (and treated myself to some bacon sandwiches). Kind of like a clean refeed.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking large and in-charge in the pics marc,imagine how good you'l be this time next

year :thumb: ...mmmm scrap that,,just imagine how awesome im gonna look next year:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bit of a mammoth cardio day.

I woke up and decided for some crazy reason to walk 15.8miles on only a bowl of frosties :lol:

Felt good come the end. Took 3hrs 15mins.

Just trained back and arms

One arm machine row

90/10 2 partials

80/10 2 partials

70/9 1 partial

60/10 2 partials

Both arms row

170/10 2 partials

150/8 2 partials

130/9 1 partial

110/8 2 partials

wide grip Pullups

bw/6

100 assisted/8

120 assisted/8

140 assisted/9

Wide lat pulldown

150/8

130/10

110/9

90/9

Seated DB curl

20kg/8

16kg/8

14kg/8

12kg/10

Straight bar cable pushdown

50/8

100/7

120/11 2 partials

110/8 1 partial

100/8 2 partials

Rope pulldown

80/8 3 partials

60/8 2 partials

50/10 2 partials

40/8 3 partials

Food:

1 bowl frosties

Cardio

3 jacket potatoes, 2 chicen breasts

Train

500g pineapple, 44g whey

2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast

4 whole eggs, 2 whites, 3 rashers bacon

Im pretty tired now, but you got to put the work in havent you


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Turns out it was 2.8kg loss haha!! :lol:


Just seen this! Good work  xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bump...so Mac UK knows where i have been :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Working hard again.

Todays cardio:

20mins fasted

40mins to work

20mins pre workout

20mins post workout

will do 20mins again before final meal

Just trained delts

Smith shoulder press

75kg/8

105kg/6

125kg/8

105kg/10

95kg/8

85kg/8

Cable Lat raise

40/9 2 partials

30/9 2 partials

20/9 2 partials

15/10 3 partials

Front delt DB raise

18/8 1 partial

16/8 1 partial

12/8 1 partial

10/10 1 partial

Machine shoulder press FST7

250/9

210/9

170/10

140/8

110/10

90/9

80/8

DB shrugs

35kg/18

35kg/12

35kg/10

35kg/9

Rear Delt Fly

140/13

140/8

120/7

100/8 1 partial

Food today

m1. 4 whole eggs, 2 whites, 3 rashers

m2. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 breast

m3. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 breast

m4. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 breast

Train

m5. 500g pineapple, 44g whey

m6. 2 steak burgers, 2 jacket potatoes

m7. 4 whole eggs, 2 whites, 3 rashers bacon.

m8. 200g cottage cheese


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking good mate.

Your "before" pics look like most people's "afters" if you get me?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Have u ever heard of MacGruber?

It was a spoof of MacGyver. Frickin funny as hell.

Anyway, it reminded me of you. Well not you because you don't have a mullet, or a blaupunkt stereo, or listen to soft rock (do u?)... but your names are similar  xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Have u ever heard of MacGruber?
> 
> It was a spoof of MacGyver. Frickin funny as hell.
> 
> Anyway, it reminded me of you. Well not you because you don't have a mullet, or a blaupunkt stereo, or listen to soft rock (do u?)... but your names are similar  xx


You are one strange little fuc.ker....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Cardio today:

40 mins fasted

20mins pre workout

20mins post workout

Trained legs and arms

single leg quad curl

40/8

60/6

80/9 2 partials

70/9 2 partials

60/9 3 partials

50/9 3 partials

Both legs

150/8 3 partials

130/8 2 partials

110/8 2 partials

90/9 2 partials

Leg press

200/12

400/15

400/13

360/15

320/17

280/15

Ham curl fst7

90/10

80/9

70/11

70/8

60/8

50/8

40/9

Calf raise

400/27

400/17

400/12

400/12

400/11

Standing DB Curls

16kg/8

25kg/8

20kg/8

16kg/9

Tri cable pushdown

50/12

120/15/1 partial

110/10 1 partial

100/11 1 partial

Food today

m1. 4 whole eggs, 2 whites

m2. 1 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast

m3. 1 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast

m4. 3 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast

Train - carb drink intra workout (wont be doing it again as i feel proper sick)

m5. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast

m6. 4 whole eggs, 2 whites.

Absolutely f.ucked. Mrs is at work, Im going to bed NOW!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You are one strange little fuc.ker....


You love it 

Sleep well fvckface xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So todays cardio:

30mins fasted

1hr just done.

No training tonight. I got back from work at 5pm and dropped onto the bed and woke up at 8pm absolutely exhausted. But thats ok. It will refresh me now for even more hard training. Didnt help that i was on site in Plymouth from 7am until 3pm with no food as i thought the job would be a quick one (as i was ****ing told this) and would get back home for lunch time .

Todays food:

m1. 44g whey

m2. 2 jacket potatoes, 1 chicken breast

m3. 4 whole eggs, 2 whites, 2 slices of toast, 3 rashers of bacon

Thats it so far. But then not much work done, so dont need so much food as usual. Will be back to normal tomorrow with high cardio, high food and hard training!!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So todays cardio:
> 
> 30mins fasted
> 
> ...


A day or 2 on low cals will benefit you,im eating less than that today calorie wise,with a good

days work ahead..if you need to fill out,drop the cardio for a day..i wont harm your progress.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> A day or 2 on low cals will benefit you,im eating less than that today calorie wise,with a good
> 
> days work ahead..if you need to fill out,drop the cardio for a day..i wont harm your progress.


I did get another egg meal and cottage cheese in so protein was there.

Back to normal today. And feel fresh compared to the last few days. Hit it hard again


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I did get another egg meal and cottage cheese in so protein was there.
> 
> Back to normal today. And feel fresh compared to the last few days. Hit it hard again


I had that last night! 8 scrambled eggs (6 whites, 2 full) with some CC.

I actually really like cottage cheese only thing is, i'm a bit worried about the amount of salt and sodium, i don't to hold any extra water because of that.

Which brand do you get mate?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I had that last night! 8 scrambled eggs (6 whites, 2 full) with some CC.
> 
> I actually really like cottage cheese only thing is, i'm a bit worried about the amount of salt and sodium, i don't to hold any extra water because of that.
> 
> Which brand do you get mate?


Tesco light choices. I wouldnt be worried about the sodium mate, its fu.ck all really.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Tesco light choices. I wouldnt be worried about the sodium mate, its fu.ck all really.


Cool, i'll give that a go.

I grabbed a light choice version out of the coop because it was convenient on my way home from work last night.

Surprised how nice it was tbh.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I did get another egg meal and cottage cheese in so protein was there.
> 
> Back to normal today. And feel fresh compared to the last few days. Hit it hard again


Im back and fooked,and the low cal went out the window,the guy gave me bacon butties and

angel cake ffs,i didnt have the heart to turn it down..sometimes you just have to make the

sacrifices:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Im back and fooked,and the low cal went out the window,the guy gave me bacon butties and
> 
> angel cake ffs,i didnt have the heart to turn it down..sometimes you just have to make the
> 
> sacrifices:lol:


lol, up the stims and tren...cancel it out :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Doubling up on tren in the mornig mate,and a high rep high vol sesh in the gym tomoz,

pump and burn it out! to the max lol.

Jesus i still feel bloated..fvkin white bread..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Doubling up on tren in the mornig mate,and a high rep high vol sesh in the gym tomoz,
> 
> pump and burn it out! to the max lol.
> 
> Jesus i still feel bloated..fvkin white bread..


Im feeling it today tbh. Exhausted. Might need to ease up a bit now, ive got the brunt of fat off, so might need to keep it steady. Ease up on the cardio.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im feeling it today tbh. Exhausted. Might need to ease up a bit now, ive got the brunt of fat off, so might need to keep it steady. Ease up on the cardio.


personally i think you over do it on the cardio,it can mess with your gains,especially leg growth imo,

i never did that much cardio in the past,and i think your metab is similar to what mine was.

Back off it for a while and see what happens..gotta get the mass on!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> personally i think you over do it on the cardio,it can mess with your gains,especially leg growth imo,
> 
> i never did that much cardio in the past,and i think your metab is similar to what mine was.
> 
> Back off it for a while and see what happens..gotta get the mass on!!


My tiredness is effecting me wanting to train, so yeah, just stick with my walk to work and back now......and start some real doses :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive been f.ucked today again. Came home early from work (half a day) as i couldnt keep my eyes open. Rested all day and still felt so tired.

So...not training today and also didnt do any cardio. Just had a refeed/cop out, whatever you want to call it. Going to get an early night and start a fresh tomorrow.

Need to wind it down a little as there is no point being completely f.ucked all the time. Just runs you down. Didnt even want to train which is VERY rare for me. I even train when im sick.

So wind back the cardio to two 30min sessions (walk to and from work) because i think thats whats over done it, and then that means i can train the same (which i think burns fat better than cardio anyway). Ive got off a big lump of fat in a short time, time to take it steady now. Only so much you can push before your body says no, after 4 weeks going balls to the walls, its hit me big time all together. So steady it up a bit and keep it consistent, keep the fat loss continuing.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Feel so much better today guys.

Had a few hours of refeeding:

home made burgers from steak mince, oven Home Fries

3 bowls of frosties, ice cold milk and chopped bananas

pack of skittles

bowl of ice cream, golden syrup

cheesecake/tart thingy

bottle of fanta

That was enough. Felt better and better as the hours ticked on then mowed the lawn. Def needed that so dont see it as anything negative. Was tiny yesterday and wasnt in my head. Woke up this morning much more full and happy.

I didnt train or do cardio as like i said. Just doing the 2x30min sessions now (walking to work and back) and my training will be 4 days on, one day off, as thats each body part, a day of rest and then back to first bodypart again.

But feel all good again now and looking forward to a chest and arms session tonight.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained chest and arms tonight. Nothing amazing and cant be ****d to write it out :lol:

Here are this weeks pics. Seem to had lost lots on legs and back. Front pretty similar, but cant have everything


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

i think you defo look leaner mate.

Comparing it side by side with your avi it certainly looks that way to me.

You look in great shape!

I think my posing is better though...................

:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> i think you defo look leaner mate.
> 
> Comparing it side by side with your avi it certainly looks that way to me.
> 
> ...


You get like your avi and you pi.ss all over me!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

If anyone is wondering what all those potatoes and tren does, its this. I was just sat there as well and looked down to spider webs :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just done a spot of training.

Back.

Changing things up as the other style is a bit boring now. Going for some strength increases. So with that in mind, i did the most i ever have on all the exercises i did lol. The numbers wont be relevant as i dont even know what they are myself on the machines, but i do know that i was the strongest for the most reps i have EVER been. I like this :lol: . finished off with bent over yates row. Was tired by this point so only a couple of plates a side. Will start with these next session and see if i can beat my PB on these (which was 125kg for 8 last time...chucking up last few reps).

Food...who knows tbh.

Ive just been starting with oats and golden syrup, 44g whey. Then just potato and chicken when i want it. Also, i seem to get two types of hunger. Your normal one, where you feel it in your stomach, then the sugar one where you get a bit dizzy, hot and hungry. When this happens, i listen to my body and have either pineapple or bananas. Oh and always finish with cottage cheese or low fat greek yoghurt before bed


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If anyone is wondering what all those potatoes and tren does, its this. I was just sat there as well and looked down to spider webs :lol:
> 
> View attachment 89356


Omg!

Potatoes + tren = win!! Lol xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Omg!
> 
> Potatoes + tren = win!! Lol xx


lol, it will only get more and more than that too. To the point where you will say "thats gross"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, it will only get more and more than that too. To the point where you will say* "thats gross"*


I like the idea of a gross amount of tren lol.

Have a good weekend mate? very warm here atm, actually done some sunbathing yesterday...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> I like the idea of a gross amount of tren lol.
> 
> Have a good weekend mate? very warm here atm, actually done some sunbathing yesterday...


yeah mate. Nice and chilled. Big bbq yesterday and a couple of beers. Literally just a couple and they were very nice. Although had to leave when the 40 year old women started talking about 50 shades of grey like the guy in it is the first man ever to make a girl cum.....i feel sorry for these old passionless women :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PMSL, i prefer 50 shades of whey....

A man who has no idea how to please a woman so that she takes refuge in a book, oh dear lol.

I bet you are lobster man today, i will put money on it lol....I am


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah mate. Nice and chilled. Big bbq yesterday and a couple of beers. Literally just a couple and they were very nice. Although had to leave when the 40 year old women started talking about 50 shades of grey like the guy in it is the first man ever to make a girl cum.....i feel sorry for these *old passionless women * :lol:


:lol:Cant knock the experience of a 40 year old dog mate.

I watched only way is marb's last night..and that Lucy was reading that pml,ide imagine shes getting

plenty though


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> PMSL, i prefer 50 shades of whey....
> 
> A man who has no idea how to please a woman so that she takes refuge in a book, oh dear lol.
> 
> I bet you are lobster man today, i will put money on it lol....I am


Dont be stupid! I was already brown so just played football (keepy ups) with the young lads in the garden...

Oh and guess what. First question asked??? Not how much you bench.."what do you deadlift"!!! I was a bit taken aback!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> :lol:Cant knock the experience of a 40 year old dog mate.
> 
> I watched only way is marb's last night..and that Lucy was reading that pml,ide imagine shes getting
> 
> plenty though


oh i can knock it, and not only that, after they pointed out the guys name is Christian i said "there is no way any off you would even talk to a man if he said his name was christian...there is a reason this book is section under fiction right next to the bible" :lol: and then walked into the house to watch F1


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont be stupid! I was already brown so just played football (keepy ups) with the young lads in the garden...
> 
> Oh and guess what. First question asked??? Not how much you bench*.."what do you deadlift"!!! * was a bit taken aback!


PMSL, someone with half a clue!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> PMSL, someone with half a clue!!!!


Well you say that, i said i knocked out 225kg for 3 reps before. And he then said "well i got a mate (  here we go) how can deadlift 250kg and he doesnt even train"...i dont think he realises thats half a ton lifted with no training experiece, hmmmm. I think he might have been lying there!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i have these guys say they know someone twice as big...

so 11ft tall+

35 stone... yup...herp derp


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i have these guys say they know someone twice as big...
> 
> so 11ft tall+
> 
> 35 stone... yup...herp derp


They were only 15 bless them. To be fair, i could see their girlfriends just ozzing with goo from my mature whit and athletic physique. It was only fair i let them have a pop at me without giving a comeback that would leave them crying in the corner!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

serious sh1t now guys,im planing a winter mass cycle(ive got the food side nailed down)

4-5k cals a day,lots of sh1t/junk in there and whey...

ive got t400 t350 and tri deca 10 ml each basically unopened stuff didnt use..

but open to something diff involving peps slin..whatever.

im having a 2-3 month break from next week,dont want to cruise so im gonna rohm

pct cap for a few weeks and may use some peps and try and get my hands on

Formeron, if you know anything about this stuff guys ide like to here!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, it will only get more and more than that too. To the point where you will say "thats gross"


Um... I can guarantee I won't say that. I will embrace the veins!! (not literally) xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> serious sh1t now guys,im planing a winter mass cycle(ive got the food side nailed down)
> 
> 4-5k cals a day,lots of sh1t/junk in there and whey...
> 
> ...


First off, you will need more gear. whats that going to last, 4 weeks :lol:

slin, i used the 8iu breakfast and post workout and def helps you fill out. Gear is going to be preference though isnt it tbh. NPP seemed to work very nicely for me.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Um... I can guarantee I won't say that. I will embrace the veins!! (not literally) xx


Yes literally if i came within 1 mile of you, i reckon you would rape me...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> First off, you will need more gear. whats that going to last, 4 weeks :lol:
> 
> slin, i used the 8iu breakfast and post workout and def helps you fill out. Gear is going to be preference though isnt it tbh. NPP seemed to work very nicely for me.


yes im using npp now but just a low dose...what i mean is maybe go more androgenic(come on mate

read between the fvkin lines:lol im not that bothered about what i have left,was thinking trying

something abit diff,so yes lots of new gear,but will use low dose Test prop as the starting point.

So low test..high tren e mast e npp, anabolic...slin and dbol/anadrol...Thoughts? You wanna come

for a ride!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> yes im using npp now but just a low dose...what i mean is maybe go more androgenic(come on mate
> 
> read between the fvkin lines:lol im not that bothered about what i have left,was thinking trying
> 
> ...


So you want to gh15 it up! In that case run the NPP at @100mg p/d.

Not sure on tren e, only ever used tren a so not sure if they differ.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So you want to gh15 it up! In that case run the NPP at @100mg p/d.
> 
> Not sure on *tren e*, only ever used tren a so not sure if they differ.


i have not used,but maybe better over a longer period and less shots,

Ide run npp at 600 1.5 mil 2xweek prochem,500-600mg tren enth..

300mg tprop..2-3 shots 1.5 mil on trainingdays

mast enth 400mg lowish dose.

oxy dbol 100mg split with weekends off. slin post workout only???

something like this maybe.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> i have not used,but maybe better over a longer period and less shots,
> 
> Ide run npp at 600 1.5 mil 2xweek prochem,500-600mg tren enth..
> 
> ...


does sound good mate. Go for it. Keep it clean with that dose of dbol though. You dont want to be getting all watery and high bp.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> does sound good mate. Go for it. Keep it clean with that dose of dbol though. You dont want to be getting all watery and high bp.


its always adjusted through the cycle,i can handle 50mg dbol a day with adex,and can use the oxy

on training days,i found this works very well.

I will put on some fat with this cycle and carry some water,but you have to do this to get maximum

gains imo,or no point spending the moneysss!Plus its gonna be winter,whos lookin lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> its always adjusted through the cycle,i can handle 50mg dbol a day with adex,and can use the oxy
> 
> on training days,i found this works very well.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, good point! Bring on the moon face!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh yeah, good point! Bring on the moon face!!!


easily avoided with the right tools,il post a pick at the end with a chiseled jaw lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Been a good day.

Cardio:

30mins fasted am

15mins pre workout

15mins post workout

Just trained delts

Smith shoulder press

65kg/8

115kg/6

125kg/8 (new PB)

115kg/8

105kg/9

Front delt DB raise

22.5kg/8 (new PB)

20kg/8

18kg/9

Cable lat raise

45/8 1 partial

35/8 1 partial

30/8 1 partial

Rear Delt fly

130/8 1 partial

120/8 1 partial

110/9 1 partial

Short session, about 45 mins. But that is enough. Nitty gritty bit now so need to reserve energy.

Food:

oats (not sure how much :lol: say a bowl full) and golden syrup, 44g whey

potatoes and chicken....no idea how much, but whenever hungry.

half a tin of pineapple post workout and more chicken and potatoes.

will have cottage cheese before bed


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Good pb well done..done similar last week on hammer press,just came out the blue.

I mix a little whey in the cottage cheese before bed makes it a bit betterer!! bit more

protein dont harm.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> Good pb well done..done similar last week on hammer press,just came out the blue.
> 
> I mix a little whey in the cottage cheese before bed makes it a bit betterer!! bit more
> 
> protein dont harm.


i like the cottage cheese on its own mate. I used to hate it, and then i got the slightly more expensive one and it was nice. more creamy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Motivation levels have officially hit 10!

Lots of clean food is def the way forward. It feels easy. Im getting leaner by the day (think thats water coming off from treats at the weekend), plenty of energy and dont have that horrid hunger feeling/pain (apart from when i wake up for a wee in the night, but i can deal with that).

People should try this. Hopefully pictures on Friday will reflect how im perceiving it all.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

That's a nice update 

Glad you're feeling good about it all xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> That's a nice update
> 
> Glad you're feeling good about it all xx


lol, well last time i dieted for this long, it was my first comp prep. Was before you came on. It had over 80'000 views on here and a lot of posts. So people that were on here then, will know that i used to bitch and moan about it constantly. Hunger, moodiness, arguements, constant attention seeking :lol: So much different now. Maybe ive just grown up a bit.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Grown up? No  Maybe external things have come into play, or not, and that's changed your mindset this time around.

Omg there was a pre-Queenie era?? Lol xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Grown up? No  Maybe external things have come into play, or not, and that's changed your mindset this time around.
> 
> *Omg there was a pre-Queenie era??* Lol xx


Believe it of not, life did exist before you 

Also, you have been replaced by that Kay girl anyway...which you are blates SOOOOOO gutted about :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You can't replace a Queenie 

Now I'm gutted lol xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another fine day  Been suffering in the heat though.

Cardio:

30mins am

20mins pre workout

20mins post workout

Trained legs and arms

Quad curl

30/10

60/8

90/6

120/11 3 partials

100/11 2 partials

80/11 2 partials

Ham curl

30/8

60/6

90/10 3 partials

70/11 2 partials

50/11 3 partials

Leg presses

200/8

400/18 (new PB)

360/18

320/19

calf raises

400/28

400/18

400/13

400/13

400/10

Hammer DB curl

16kg/8

22.5kg/5

27.5kg/8

25kg/8

22.5kg/8

Cable pushdown

60/10

90/8

120/12 2 partials

100/10 2 partials

80/10 2 partials

Food:

m1. oats, golden syrup, 44g whey

m2. potatoes, chicken

m3. potatoes, chicken

m4. potatoes, chicken

m5. potatoes, chicken

Train

m6. bowl of frosties and a banana

m7. BBQ burgers, salad, new potatoes

m8. oats, golden syrup, 300g cottage cheese

Feeling good. Love this weather. Just makes everyone happy. Even the mrs has put down that ****ing 50 shade of grey ****!!! :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Love reading your workouts Powerhouse. They save me doing cardio I'm so worn out afterwards

Your training couldn't be any more different from mine but it just goes to show there's more than one way to approach this crazy game. Our diets aren't a million miles apart though. Keep it going mate:thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Love reading your workouts Powerhouse. They save me doing cardio I'm so worn out afterwards
> 
> Your training couldn't be any more different from mine but it just goes to show there's more than one way to approach this crazy game. Our diets aren't a million miles apart though. Keep it going mate:thumbup1:


Im sure your ways would also work on me, but you have to adapt to what you enjoy the most.

Im a big believer that if you are enjoying it, your best gains will come because of the effort you put in.

Legs for instance. People say i should squat, but if i did, i know it would be half assed cos i hate them. This workout i really enjoy and my legs have grown more than anything in the last year! MAXIMUM effort every time


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, well last time i dieted for this long, it was my first comp prep. Was before you came on. It had over 80'000 views on here and a lot of posts. So people that were on here then, will know that i used to bitch and moan about it constantly. Hunger, moodiness, arguements, constant attention seeking :lol: *So much different now. Maybe ive just grown up a bit*.


Have you? haha joking, send me your number i lost it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im sure your ways would also work on me, but you have to adapt to what you enjoy the most.
> 
> Im a big believer that if you are enjoying it, your best gains will come because of the effort you put in.
> 
> Legs for instance. People say i should squat, but if i did, i know it would be half assed cos i hate them. This workout i really enjoy and my legs have grown more than anything in the last year! MAXIMUM effort every time


Enjoying what you are doing is the key. No-one will put maximum effort into stuff they hate. I love my training so I give it everything, you do the same. That's what gets results


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training for me tonight...just another huge bbq and some cold Buds instead. Charcoal is prepping, not long now, i can taste that bbq'ed meat already :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive decided its too hot. Had sexytime last night and had to change the bed sheets after. Still hot after a cold shower!!!

Tonights workout is going to be hard. I swear they dont turn the aircon on to save money (and we need it in the ****ty little room they give us!).

Plus side, i appear to be leaner again today and for once dont think i look small when i look in the mirror (always normally do even if only been dieting for 2 days ). No idea on weight.

Got some extra bbq chicken and veg kebabs today as well. All is still going smoothly. Im surprising myself!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *Ive decided its too hot*. Had sexytime last night and had to change the bed sheets after. Still hot after a cold shower!!!
> 
> !


mate i feel your pain,im off to Italy tonight for a month and its around 40c atm,,its a hard life but someones

got to do it.....  il expect some decent gains from you when i get back!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> mate i feel your pain,im off to Italy tonight for a month and its around 40c atm,,its a hard life but someones
> 
> got to do it.....  il expect some decent gains from you when i get back!


You should get them lol. I made a super concoction from all the left over gear i had in vials, and amps last night. Its got EVERYTHING in it. Got about 50ml as well :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Harder day today. Heat killed me.

Done 1 hrs cardio.

Trained a HIT style push session:

Incline Smith

65kg/8

85kg/6

115kg/4

135kg/8 rest pause 1rep

Flat DB flies

25kg/8 rest pause 1rep

Shoulder press (smith)

65kg/8

85kg/4

105kg/9 rest pause 1rep

Standing DB Lat Raise

18kg/8 rest pause 1rep

Rear Delt machine

150/10 rest pause 1rep

Cable tri pushdown

40/12

80/10

140/10 rest pause 2reps

Lying tricep extension

16kg/5 3reps assisted

Never trained like this before. Pump hit all at the same time when i had finished the session which was quite nice.

Food:

m1. oats, syrup, whey

m2. potatoes, chicken

m3. potatoes, chicken

m4. potatoes, chicken

m5. potatoes, chicken

Train

m6. cereal, bananas, whey

m7. potatoes, chicken

m8. cottage cheese

have to say, really enjoy that session. You leave nothing in the tank for after the working set. Good to switch things up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

An hour cardio in this weather in some job mate well done. Fcuking hate this weather. Is your training usually a push pull legs? Its what im doing at the minute low volume and love it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> An hour cardio in this weather in some job mate well done. Fcuking hate this weather. Is your training usually a push pull legs? Its what im doing at the minute low volume and love it.


no mate, its usually

chest, bis, tris

back

shoulders, bis, tris

legs

rest repeat

been like that for months now so time for a change.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Trying to bring up the arms then?? thought you would be concentrating on the string bean legs a little more?? lol.

As said though, amazing gains recently.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Trying to bring up the arms then?? thought you would be concentrating on the string bean legs a little more?? lol.
> 
> As said though, amazing gains recently.


Legs are proportionate mate, arms are slightly down. All good though. its all coming up like you said


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ok....add

big bowl of ice cream and syrup

half a melon

2 apples

to the post workout nutrition

Shot 10iu slin and went serious hypo :lol:

no problem as everything here to sort it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs trained

Leg ext.

40/12

60/8

90/6

170/12 rp2 rp1.5

Ham curl

40/12

60/8

90/12 rp1 rp1

Stiff leg deads

80kg/8

Leg press

360/13 rp1

Calf raise

400/24 rp10 rp7 rp5

Food:

Usual. oats, syrup, whey potatoes, chicken, cottage cheese.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures then. Seem to have had a decent drop this week. Not even running an anti oestrogen so hold some water thats causing some blurry but thats ok. Will keep food the same and cardio the same as last week.

Still really enjoying it and final seem to have come up with a way of dieting that suits me. Not saying i didnt have one that lost fat before because i clearly did, but this one is stress free (currently i might add) and hopefully i can keep dropping fat and keep it stress free. Its all much better when you get your head sorted.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Can see you've definitely trimmed down, crazy vascularity going on there mate!!

Seems you've found the sweet spot with your diet, and who said carbs make you fat?!?!

Looking good fella


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Can see you've definitely trimmed down, crazy vascularity going on there mate!!
> 
> Seems you've found the sweet spot with your diet, and who said carbs make you fat?!?!
> 
> Looking good fella


Plenty more to come off though. got a good 7 weeks dieting yet


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pull day today. Going to get some good carbs in before i get there, because i want a PB rack pull. Dont have any straps so might not be able to but give it a go.

Had a bbq about 4 days in a row now so im sick of carbonised food :lol:

Just weighed myself and im 90.5kg, so thats just over 1kg up since last week. I must be adding muscle because im clearly a leaner than last week and im not that surprised tbh with the food and supplements im using.

Could also be more stored glycogen because of far less cardio and more rest days too.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wow I can see a big difference in your middle section this week.

Nice to hear that you're feeling good on it too! Xx


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Good work mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Wow I can see a big difference in your middle section this week.
> 
> Nice to hear that you're feeling good on it too! Xx





yannyboy said:


> Good work mate


Cheers guys. Im still waiting for the "diet" to get hard. Hopefully it wont!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cheers guys. Im still waiting for the "diet" to get hard. Hopefully it wont!


How can 2.5 kilos of potatoes of whatever it is get hard?? :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Lookin great Mc...power on buddy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> How can 2.5 kilos of potatoes of whatever it is get hard?? :lol:


lol, its all relative, it still not a lot of food for me mate. You bulk on less than i diet on.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! Sounds like a fun diet what supplements you use?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, its all relative, it still not a lot of food for me mate. You bulk on less than i diet on.


I can bulk on 2000 clean cals if i use AAS, but to me it seems like a lot, if i ate 4000+ cals i'd probs just gain bloat way to fast


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate! Sounds like a fun diet what supplements you use?


actual supplements? Just some whey.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> actual supplements? Just some whey.


Oh I see ya lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> actual supplements? *Just some whey*.


You better be joking mate..!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Oh I see ya lol





mixerD1 said:


> You better be joking mate..!!


if you are talking gear then cycle is this:

mon. 100mg tren ace, 100mg anavar

tues. 65mg tren ace, 65mg mast prop, 70mg test prop, 100mg anavar

wed. 100mg tren ace, 100mg anavar

thurs. 65mg tren ace, 65mg mast prop, 70mg test prop, 100mg anavar, 600mg EQ

fri. 100mg tren ace, 100mg anavar

sat. 100mg anavar

sun. 100mg anavar

totals:

tren ace 430mg/week

test prop 140mg/week

mast prop 130mg/week

anavar 700mg/week

EQ 600mg/week

2000mg total gear

But actual supplements, is just 4 scoops whey a day.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> if you are talking gear then cycle is this:
> 
> mon. 100mg tren ace, 100mg anavar
> 
> ...


Cool mate, How do you find the mast helps?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Love cutting on tren


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

He doesn't need no supplements when he has the fresh Devonshire air in his lungs! :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> if you are talking gear then cycle is this:
> 
> mon. 100mg tren ace, 100mg anavar
> 
> ...


How do you not get floppy dick on that? 140mg test but 1860mg of other stuff that shuts you down?

You've been lucky, ran AAS for ages with no negative sides to your HPTA, your body just accepts the gear,

If i could run gear like that with no sides, i simply would never come off :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> if you are talking gear then cycle is this:
> 
> mon. 100mg tren ace, 100mg anavar
> 
> ...


And do you really jab all that just using slin pins, or was you jesting?!?!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Cool mate, How do you find the mast helps?


Too much in the mix to know lol.

Im just about to up the mast from 130mg to 200mg. Currently its just one rip 2x a week (on tues and thurs) but ive brought the compounds in onerip seperate now as would like more test and mast.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> And do you really jab all that just using slin pins, or was you jesting?!?!


Haha!! Good one!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> And do you really jab all that just using slin pins, or was you jesting?!?!


Yes mate, slin pins

mon, wed, fri is all 1x 1ml jabs of tren ace

tues, thurs, 1x 1ml tren ace and 1x 1ml onerip

So not as many jabs as it looks. I dont mind anyway as slin pin jabs are painless.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes mate, slin pins
> 
> mon, wed, fri is all 1x 1ml jabs of tren ace
> 
> ...


Do i remember you saying that you jab in your lats and shoulders?

If i could get away with doing everything with slin pins i'd be afraid of overdoing it cos it's too easy lol. Nothing like sticking an inch and a half green in your a$$


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Do i remember you saying that you jab in your lats and shoulders?
> 
> If i could get away with doing everything with slin pins i'd be afraid of overdoing it cos it's too easy lol. Nothing like sticking an inch and a half green in your a$$


not lats, never done those.

I jab bi's all heads, tris all heads, delts front and medial head and glutes


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not lats, never done those.
> 
> I jab bi's all heads, tris all heads, delts front and medial head and glutes


Nice one.

It's obviously doing it's job so crack on!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just had a pull session. Didnt really enjoy it tbh. Back to usual style next time i think.

Rope crunches

100/12

140/8

180/13

Lat Pulldown

100/12

130/8

170/8 rp2.5

Rack pulls

115kg/8

165kg/4

195kg/3 drop 165kg/5 rp2

Shrugs

195kg/5 drop 165kg/5 rp1

Bent over rows (ez bar)

80kg/10 rp2

Standing EZ bar curl

50kg/6 rp1 rp1

Concentration Curls

22.5kg/6 rp2


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Good day today. 30mins cardio total.

Chest and arms trained:

Incline bench

75kg/8

115kg/13

115kg/7

105kg/6

95kg/8

Incline DB fly

25kg/12

25kg/9

20kg/9

18kg/9

Pec Dec

190/9 3 partials

170/8 3 partials

150/7 3 partials

130/8 3 partials

Cable Fly

80/10 2 partials

70/9 1 partial

50/10 2 partials

Straight bar pushdown

150/10

120/10

100/12

80/12

Rope pulldown

80/8

60/8

50/9 1 partial

40/10 1 partial

DB Hammer curls

35kg/8

30kg/8

25kg/8

Been quite an easy day really. Hungry in the morning, but just ate my food and having extra now instead. All good.

Food:

m1. oats, syrup, whey

m2. potato, chicken

m3. potato, chicken

m4. potato, chicken

m5. potato, chicken

Train

m6. whey, sugar, melon

m7. potato, chicken

m8. oats, syrup, cottage cheese


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Just trained delts. Pump was so stupid. finished 20mins ago and im still sat here in pain. Not nice pain either, proper "**** it feels like my shoulders are going to pop if i move them" pain!

Anyway:

Smith shoulder press

65kg/8

85kg/6

115kg/11

95kg/9

85kg/8

75kg/9

Cable lat raise

50/8

40/9

30/9

20/12

Front DB raise

20kg/8

18kg/8

14kg/8

Rear delt fly

130/12

110/12

90/12

30 minute session. Also done 30mins cardio today

Food:

m1. oats, syrup, whey

m2. potato, chicken

m3. potato, chicken

m4. potato, chicken

m5. potato, chicken, apple

Train

m6. whey, sugar, pineapple

m7. potato, chicken

m8. oats, syrup, cottage cheese

Also, required an hours nap at lunch time today else there would have been no training.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Full rest day for me today. Might have a bit of a refeed tonight as im feeling low on energy and pretty tired, didnt help that the wife kept beating me up in the night from sleep waking and telling me "i dont want the table thingys in the garden for the food to go on" no idea what that means

Will be lots of clean food probably and then a nice relaxing bath and a film. Another nap needed at lunch today as well i think. Got some more protein coming today and also, brought some creatine to add to it seeing as it works well with anavar and im not having much rd meat nowadays.

Was thinking about switching chicken for white fish, but i think i'll wait until fat loss stalls before i do that. This will lower calories because there is next to no fat in the white fish compared with chicken and beef.

Todays shoping list:

2x 5kg bags of potatoes

7x bags of 1kg frozen chicken breast

box of oats

golden syrup

3x pineapple

1x tub of 1ltr ice cream (sometimes i just feel i need it about once a week. Sorts your head right out and not even damaging to diet tbh)

4x pots of 600g cottage cheese

2x 500g value mince to make burgers

should cost about £45 - £55, then thats me done for the week.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Full rest day for me today. Might have a bit of a refeed tonight as im feeling low on energy and pretty tired, didnt help that the wife kept beating me up in the night from sleep waking and telling me "i dont want the table thingys in the garden for the food to go on" no idea what that means
> 
> Will be lots of clean food probably and then a nice relaxing bath and a film. Another nap needed at lunch today as well i think. Got some more protein coming today and also, brought some creatine to add to it seeing as it works well with anavar and im not having much rd meat nowadays.
> 
> ...


I bought a burger press off ebay for £5 awesome to make the burgers, does them at 250g i think and makes it easier adding stuck like chilli's, onions in etc and makes prefect patty.

Looks like everything still going well mate. you been doing push pull legs?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I bought a burger press off ebay for £5 awesome to make the burgers, does them at 250g i think and makes it easier adding stuck like chilli's, onions in etc and makes prefect patty.
> 
> Looks like everything still going well mate. you been doing *push pull legs*?


Tried it for a week with heavy weight, low volume and really didnt enjoy it. So switched back to what i have been doing along. Loads of volume, lots of workouts. No point doing something you dont enjoy in my opinion, or it will only be half assed.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah i agree mate. I really enjoy push pull legs hardly any volume. In and out in no time and im gaining well doing it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Day summery and this weeks pics (away all weekend so no time apart from now).

Cardio: 30mins

Trained back and arms today

Machine row

100/12

140/7

190/10

150/10

130/9

Lat pulldown

150/9

130/10

110/10

EZ bar row

90kg/8

80kg/8

60kg/8

Smith Shrugs (behind back)

115kg/15

115kg/10

115kg/8

Cable curl

50/12

40/10

30/12

Straight bar pushdown

120/16

120/12

120/8

So weight is 91.1kg here. Up 0.6kg from last week. So thats 2 weeks of weight going up now. Not bothered as each set have show improvements.

This weeks seems to show not much different from the front, but back and legs are leaner. The fat on the front now is my stubborn stuff. will take a few more weeks for that to go.



Very happy right now. Got a nice weekend away for my best mates birthday so diet is going out that window :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tan lines fading a bit too 

Hope u have a fab weekend x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Tan lines fading a bit too
> 
> Hope u have a fab weekend x


cheers bitch face. Off camping one night and seeing a friends band the next.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cheers bitch face. Off camping one night and seeing a friends band the next.


B1tch face wtf? That's not very nice  x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> B1tch face wtf? That's not very nice  x


Yeah, i not in to whole "kissing every females ass that comes on a forum" idea


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, i not in to whole "kissing every females ass that comes on a forum" idea


I am not 'every female' - d1ckhead!  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Pmsl, tan lines baby!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Pmsl, tan lines baby!!


Ffs get over the holiday tan lines. They have been there the whole time IB! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

refeed last night....i feel very ill right now 

oats and loads of syrup

4 finest chocolate chip cookies

2 double cheese burgers, chips, mcflurry

pack of 5 doughnuts

bowl of frosties

pineapple

2 apples, 2 bananas

2 mini chicago town pizzas

bowl of ice cream with more syrup

6 hour refeed. IT WAS EPIC!!

:lol: not really. The heat i was producing last night and still now is not even funny. Sweat dripping off my forehead this morning and soaked in the night with every upstairs window open. Look pretty crazy this morning/now vascularity wise. Hoping this sluggish feeling goes pretty soon though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained legs tonight.

quad curl

100/12

140/8

160/8

160/7

140/10

120/10

Leg Press

360/15

360/13

340/15

300/16

Calf raise

400/20

400/20

400/15

400/12

400/10

Ham curl

40/12

60/8

90/10

90/8

80/8

60/12

arms

standing DB curl

14kg/12

22.5kg/6

25kg/8

25kg/7

22.5kg/9

Ez bar cable pushdown

100/12

140/14

140/12

140/9

120/8

Cardio:

about 40 mins sexytime and some serious heavy breathing

Food:

oats, syrup, whey

train

pineapple, whey

big roast dinner with everything

Thats it.

edit...not to forget the handfull of doritos


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Where you disappeared to?

Definitely missing your updates here.

You are a genuine inspiration to me

(no ****)

(okay maybe a bit ****)


----------

